# Fire Billy King Petition



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sign your name in this thread and I will personally take it down to the Wachovia Center

1. BEEZ


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

2. Keaf


----------



## Wu-banger (May 23, 2003)

Wu-banger


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

4. PhillyPhanatic


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

5. HKF


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

6.RoyWilliams


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not ready to sign just yet. I want to see how he does in the FA market. If he signs a Mark Blount type player, then I'll sign.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> I'm not ready to sign just yet. I want to see how he does in the FA market. If he signs a Mark Blount type player, then I'll sign.


Exactly.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

7.Infamous_Dane or Arcade_rida


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i will sign this because over the past years i have see bad menagement ,and we will not win a champ in many years soo keep making those bad moves i will sign:

7-Bruno


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

8: sixerfan of life
this was a terrible pick, first and for most most fans don't even know him, 2nd a ball no one even analyzed this guy. That is ridcilous if we had John Gilchrist at our pick, then I'd say by all means I liked williams as a solid player, but it is not ment to be our pick, He should've been at 60, Louis Williams I welcome you to Philly you just better show me some stuff, or your out!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm going to wait till the season begins before I make my decision on King. I want to see what other moves the team makes before giving him the axe.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Why Kunlun, he got DC of all people on the team. Then the extension of snow, Iverson I can handle but snow, come on now that's perposterous.

Louis williams was a terrible overall 45th pick, NBA analysts say the only way this guy can play in the NBA is if he's in the two guard.

GREAT JOB KING THAT MEANS WE HAVE TO PUT AI AT THE ONE, WHICH MO CHEEKS DOES NOT WANT TO DO!

Fact of the matter is Billy king is inconsistant a nieve general manager, and yes there are worse but for now I'd want to give the worse a chance because he just keeps "firing the torpedos" at wannabes.

For instance how the hell do we give Michael bradley an extension? His only pro is that he's from Villanova.
His cons, He only scored 18 points and 12 rebounds, he's never been used much look in 82 games he only averaged 1.1 points a contest?

Excuse me I don't know many players who average less, Hell I still don't know how you can average that in 13 minutes, unless defense is highly godly towards you and your useless.

Having that been said, if Billy king does
1:Make reasonable trades and good signings for once
2:Wait to make the right moves and stop firing money like it's some type of pistol.


Then I'll spare him the agony of defeat but for now KunLun, there's no other solution.

FIRE BILLY KING! Jimmy and King were terrible during there eras, they made great moves respectively giving Iggy the start was a tremoundous move, and bringing in Chris Webber really changed things for allen, and will do more with allen once he gets his leg heatlhy.

But as to this day and time King has not done enough to keep his job.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Why Kunlun, he got DC of all people on the team. Then the extension of snow, Iverson I can handle but snow, come on now that's perposterous.
> 
> Louis williams was a terrible overall 45th pick, NBA analysts say the only way this guy can play in the NBA is if he's in the two guard.
> 
> ...


Cheeks does want AI at the point. Hes not as effective at the 2 as he once was. Im confused by your post


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

How about i restart this. What a fool


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you see my post about Billy King BEEZ? I'll post it over here for you in a second.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HKF said:


> "How to ruin a franchise one day at a time" by Billy King, in Borders bookstore now...


I'd find this funny, if it wasn't so damn sad. I mean, I could run an NBA franchise better than Billy King right now and I don't think that that's a compliment to myself. It speaks to the ineptitude this man signifies.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> I'd find this funny, if it wasn't so damn sad. I mean, I could run an NBA franchise better than Billy King right now and I don't think that that's a compliment to myself. It speaks to the ineptitude this man signifies.


 HKF you are my new best friend. LMAO ROTFLMAO hahahahahhaha :laugh:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> I'd find this funny, if it wasn't so damn sad. I mean, I could run an NBA franchise better than Billy King right now and I don't think that that's a compliment to myself. It speaks to the ineptitude this man signifies.


It's at times like this that I understand how it is that Mchale dodges so much flack. :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Dear 76ers,

Please don't fire Billy King. Ever. He's great.

Sincerely,
Friends of the Boston Celtics.


----------

